# April Member of the Month, members choice.



## Viscount Vash

*Member of the Month*​*Members Choice.*







The return of Member of the Month last month gave us a chance to reward one of the more hidden members of the community with the Wreath of Champions.

For April we thought a return of the members choice nominations would be a plan of worth.
*
This is a one member one nomination deal,
so save any second nominations for another month, we will be doing members choice threads regularly.* 

Your nominations must be someone that does not already have the award. 
You can include Staff if you should want, despite the jazzy coloured names and responsibility, they are still members same as everyone else.

Please don't nominate yourselves, someone always does and lets be honest here, it makes you look a right plank. It also moves you way down the list.
Banned members would also be a waste of your vote.

All we need for *valid* nominations are, the name of the member you think deserves the Award and the reason you think they deserve the Award. 



Post your nominations in this thread.


----------



## Grenth

Cypher871

For his excellent tutorials and commitment to providing us with pretty stuff to drool over.


----------



## aboytervigon

King of cheese his games are so cool and fun.


----------



## Doelago

*Commissar Ploss* for being a helpful and awesome person.


----------



## Djinn24

*Midge913* - always greets new folks, stays on top of news and rumors, has several active plogs, offers up advice when he can, and stays active in the RPG threads.


----------



## Midge913

I would second a vote for *Cypher871*. His projects and tutorials are very informative and inspiring.


----------



## Vaz

> This is a one member one nomination deal,
> so save any second nominations for another month, we will be doing members choice threads regularly.
> 
> Your nominations must be someone that does not already have the award.
> You can include Staff if you should want, despite the jazzy coloured names and responsibility, they are still members same as everyone else.


Psh, that counts Midge out, he can't even read.

I can't remember whether he does have one or not, but Varakir. Helpful, funny, and knows what he's on about, particularly behind a paintbrush. If it's wasted, it's wasted. Every one else smells and I don't want to vote for them.


----------



## Djinn24

@Vaz, wash your upper lip and the smell does away, its what you get for being up your COs ass so much .

A lot of good choices being pulled out so far but I know there has to be more.


----------



## turel2

King of Cheese - Mr Cheese is always helpful.


----------



## Vaz

@Turel - really?

True to some extent. Gets me easy access to the shinies in the stores.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I go with the big Cheese too!


----------



## Svartmetall

djinn24 said:


> *Midge913* - always greets new folks, stays on top of news and rumors, has several active plogs, offers up advice when he can, and stays active in the RPG threads.


I'll second this one, and for the same reasons.


----------



## Ordog

BobPanda for his awesome work and cool projects


----------



## Vaz

Fuck sake, it's useless ain't it?


----------



## ckcrawford

I like the King of Cheese. Always going that extra step to help others on the forum.


----------



## Scathainn

dark angel, the man is a true legend in the Original Works and Roleplay sections.

He's been 'round for a while and methinks he deserves it.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Bollocks to this painting malarkey, nearly every MoM has been a painter/converter...

I nominate Child of the Emperor for being Heresy's foremost fluff titan- bugger off new people getting the award when you've got unsung heroes outside of the 'Hobby' section.


----------



## Angelus Censura

I'd nominate you Vaz, simply for the Limerick...but I gotta go with King of Cheese for that Ultimate Unit Challenge.


----------



## HOBO

Another for KingOfCheese...put a lot of time and effort into his Ultimate Challenge games.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Angelus Censura said:


> I'd nominate you Vaz, simply for the Limerick...but I gotta go with King of Cheese for that Ultimate Unit Challenge.


Vaz was actually my choice, but then realised he has it already.


----------



## Djinn24

Just so everyone knows these people can not be nominated because they already have it:

DarkTower, Red Orc, djinn24, Vaz, squeek, MaidenManiac, Chaosftw, TheKingElessar, LTP


----------



## KingOfCheese

Wow, i have 6 nominations already?... 
Cheers guys. 


I am going to put in a nomination for HOBO.
Always happy to help people out in the army list section, is really informative, never argues/trolls, and always contributes a positive attitude to the forum.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

put me down for Viscount Vash. He's done a hell of a lot for this forum (organizing the awards, for example!) and deserves a bit of spotlight.

CP


----------



## Hammer49

ckcrawford is always very helpful & constructive with suggestions on how you can improve your armylists.


----------



## coke123

I'm going to nominate MadCowCrazy for his efforts in maintaining the rumour section.


----------



## Serpion5

Damn. All the good ones are already nominated... 

Let`s see if I can pull a name out of my arse... 

Doelago? Friendly, informative and won`t take the above comment as offense.


----------



## Fire Lord

I'll second MadCowCrazy. I think he puts a great deal of effort into the rumors section. Thanks to MadCowCrazy, for his dedication and love for the hobby.


----------



## TheReverend

hmm, that's a tough one but I'll go with* MadCowCrazy* this month, just for plain effort in teh news and rumours section.

I'll vote for you next month KingofCheese


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I nominate *Aramoro* for answering many, many rules queries, particularly from new members.


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> Damn. All the good ones are already nominated...
> 
> Let`s see if I can pull a name out of my arse...
> 
> Doelago? Friendly, informative and won`t take the above comment as offense.


Would have out that into my signature had I not already gotten that picture there! :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Viscount Vash- I'm not sure who else to nominate and his avatar could keep me amused for hours...


----------



## tu_shan82

My vote goes to MadCowCrazy, not that I don't think all the others that have been mentioned don't deserve the award it's just that as one of the News and Rumors moderators I see the good work my fellow moderator puts into our section.


----------



## deathbringer

I'm going to go with viscount vash quite simply because its for the month and this particular month he's been everywhere

thus the logic


----------



## Zodd

My vote goes to King of Cheese for his Ultimate Unit Competition, which have reached new hights this month .


----------



## FORTHELION

IM gonna go with unxpekted22 the guy a legend in roleplays.


----------



## SGMAlice

My vote is for MadCowCrazy for his efforts in the News and Rumours threads.
There are several of them going and he is just one man, on top of it all 

SGMAlice


----------



## Azkaellon

SGMAlice said:


> My vote is for MadCowCrazy for his efforts in the News and Rumours threads.
> There are several of them going and he is just one man, on top of it all
> 
> SGMAlice


I say SMGAlice for having an really sexy avatar! 


Plus i honestly don't know anyone else that doesn't have it. :ireful2:


----------



## Dawnstar

My vote goes to King of Cheese. His Ultimate Unit games are really top-quility stuff, and the fact he takes the time out of his life to roll that many dice (slapping the chese for those in the know :wink for the amusement of us is really quite outstanding. On top of that, he's also a quality poster who can take a joke and is helpful in every way


----------



## Vaz

Azkaellon said:


> I say SMGAlice for having an really sexy avatar!


----------



## Varakir

Vaz said:


> I can't remember whether he does have one or not, but Varakir..


Awww, I feel warm and fuzzy 


I'd like to put in another vote for *Midge*, everyone likes getting a few nice comments and cc on their plog, and he seems to have posted in every one. Also counting the plogs he runs, posting rumours and other malarkey i think he's a strong all-rounder that could go all the way. :wink:


----------



## Midge913

Varakir said:


> Awww, I feel warm and fuzzy
> 
> 
> I'd like to put in another vote for *Midge*, everyone likes getting a few nice comments and cc on their plog, and he seems to have posted in every one. Also counting the plogs he runs, posting rumours and other malarkey i think he's a strong all-rounder that could go all the way. :wink:


Now I feel all warm and fuzzy!


----------



## wombat_tree

Vaz said:


>


Awhh, is someone jealous? :laugh:


----------



## JelloSea

sybarite, for making this new member feel quite welcome :drinks:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

*Varakir*

He makes sigs for people just like that. No fuss, just makes awesome sig pics, nothing in return, doesn't even mind if you don't rep him (I can be proud to say I did.) And that's even before you say anything of his brilliant attitude to painting stuff.

Deserves every vote he gets. :victory:


----------



## alasdair

Midge913- Friendly, helpful, and always adds nice and constructive comments. Also, he's a darn good painter!


----------



## Serpion5

Question Vash, are these actually being counted as votes or is this just a thread for nominations?


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

Boc- I like his story thread and library in the the original works section.


----------



## Cypher871

I nominate Baron Spikey for his encyclopaedic fluff knowledge. :read:


----------



## LordWaffles

King of Cheese
2nd Viscount Vash

Both have been top shelf this month.


----------



## apidude

I'll go with Midge913..... I've learned a lot from his painting logs and suggestions.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Serpion5 said:


> Question Vash, are these actually being counted as votes or is this just a thread for nominations?


Bit of both really mate, staff will always have the final say so just because someone has the most nominations does not make them a dead certainty to get the award . 



LordWaffles said:


> King of Cheese
> 2nd Viscount Vash
> 
> Both have been top shelf this month.


Thank you, one for KoC though. lol.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Having just looked at some of the posts from those already nominated 
I now wish I hadn't as it makes it all the tougher,
however madcowcrazy has done an awful lot of work this month and is very helpful with people asking daft questions that were answered three or four posts ago


----------



## Diatribe1974

I vote for the fellow that said Tyranids weren't evil. They were just natural, so as a result, they're not evil. I give thumbs up to him/her for the sheer comic relief of it all.


----------



## Boc

Lux.

'nuff said.

In all seriousness though, CP, for his work in the OW and BL Fiction forums, and most especially the Heretic.

Edit:


TRU3 CHAOS said:


> Boc- I like his story thread and library in the the original works section.


Holy shit, thanks!


----------



## Shogun_Nate

While there are a lot of good folks who deserve this, I'm going to have to join the "Vote to have Ploss publically flogged in April" campaign. Why? For many years now he's done a lot of good things for the Original Works forum to help support those members who enjoy writing. From his _Writer's Circle_ series to his more recent work on _The Heretic_, Ploss has given a lot of time and effort back to this site for a long time.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> In all seriousness though, CP, for his work in the OW and BL Fiction forums, and most especially the Heretic.





Shogun_Nate said:


> While there are a lot of good folks who deserve this, I'm going to have to join the "Vote to have Ploss publically flogged in April" campaign. Why? For many years now he's done a lot of good things for the Original Works forum to help support those members who enjoy writing. From his _Writer's Circle_ series to his more recent work on _The Heretic_, Ploss has given a lot of time and effort back to this site for a long time.
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


wow thanks guys.


----------



## gally912

Putting in my vote for MadCowCrazy, for keeping the rumors section both up to date and entertaining.


----------



## Azkaellon

Screw it, i say BOC for being the ass hole we all wish we could be. (and for funny posts)


----------



## HorusReborn

Baron Spikey said:


> Bollocks to this painting malarkey, nearly every MoM has been a painter/converter...
> 
> I nominate Child of the Emperor for being Heresy's foremost fluff titan- bugger off new people getting the award when you've got unsung heroes outside of the 'Hobby' section.


as someone who spends most of my time in the hobby section I can only say HEAR HEAR!! I second your nomination!


----------



## gen.ahab

@ Vaz, 
Cold showers don't actually help. 

On topic,
Um........ I'm going with ckcrawford.


----------



## Dagmire

My vote is between commisar ploss with his interviews and Madcowcrazy for his rumor sections


----------



## Marneus Calgar

MadCowCrazy, for bringing us the delightful rumours he does


----------



## superXz

I'd say Maligant for that fantastic piece of work with his Iron Warriors Daemon Prince, the thing looks fantastic and should be an inspiration for us all


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Comissar Ploss for his interviews as Dagmire mentioned above.


----------



## Tinkerbell

I would like to nominate The Wraithlord.

He has provided constructive criticism and advice throughout the three years I have been painting.


----------



## steamius

djinn24, I like kis painting and he always help with painting advise when its needed.


----------



## unxpekted22

thanks for the nomination forthelion glad you appreciate it.

I guess I will have to go with midge as well, I dont know how he is so nice to everyone all the time. Very helpful and supportive and posts a lot.


----------



## Viscount Vash

I will be closing this thread down on Friday night (GMT) so get your nominations in before then.

For my nomination I will go with MadCowCrazy for all his efforts with the rumours section as well as other places.

Thanks to those that bought my name up, it is good to get some feedback on my efforts.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Viscount Vash said:


> Thanks to those that bought my name up, it is good to get some feedback on my efforts.


You have put a lot of effort in lately mate, and taken on a lot of responsibility with the red name.
You deserve to be recognized.


----------



## Uber Ork

As someone who organizes and runs a lot of events, I have a keen appreciation for all those people who are behind the scenes making this a great place for all of us. They rarely get thanked as much as they should, and sometimes even go unnoticed. And while there are so many people who truly deserve this award, it would be a travesty if the site admins and moderators went without while others caught the glory. 

No one in leadership is ever going to nominate or award themselves, and so while many others deserve this award as well, I second the votes already given towards 

Viscount Vash, Commissar Ploss, or KingOfCheese


If it could be awarded to all three, I'd say do it!  Otherwise these are my nominations for April, May, and June. Thanks guys for all you do!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Uber Ork said:


> As someone who organizes and runs a lot of events, I have a keen appreciation for all those people who are behind the scenes making this a great place for all of us. They rarely get thanked as much as they should, and sometimes even go unnoticed. And while there are so many people who truly deserve this award, it would be a travesty if the site admins and moderators went without while others caught the glory.
> 
> No one in leadership is ever going to nominate or award themselves, and so while many others deserve this award as well, I second the votes already given towards
> 
> Viscount Vash, Commissar Ploss, or KingOfCheese
> 
> 
> If it could be awarded to all three, I'd say do it!  Otherwise these are my nominations for April, May, and June. Thanks guys for all you do!


well, i say, that's very thoughtful of you.  Thank you very much indeed!

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974

Don't award Ploss nuthin! He wears specially made Birkenstock Moonboots to make himself taller than everyone else!


----------



## Flindo

its always nice to know that after almost 80 replies noone votes for you.


----------



## turel2

Flindo said:


> its always nice to know that after almost 80 replies noone votes for you.


I know what you mean, I'm bribing next month lol


----------



## moo

Actually for me i would go with wraithlord, after organising a whole painting competition and have it stomped upon by cheaters and still organising another one soon-ish after says alot about his character.


----------



## Angelus Censura

When does this end/the person with the most votes get the award?


----------



## turel2

Angelus Censura said:


> When does this end/the person with the most votes get the award?


It should end tomorrow, or some time soon.


----------



## Viscount Vash

For those of you that must know these things here is what happened with the nominations.

MadCowCrazy. 10
King of Cheese. 9
Midge913. 6
Viscount Vash. 4
Commissar Ploss. 4
The Wraithlord. 2
Cypher871. 2
Boc. 2
Varakir. 2
Child of the Emperor. 2
ckcrawford. 2
Djinn24. 1
Maligant. 1
Baron Spikey. 1
sybarite. 1
SMGAlice. 1
BobPanda. 1
dark angel. 1
unxpekted22 . 1
Doelago. 1
Aramoro. 1
HOBO. 1

*This thread is now locked, the full announcement thread is  HERE. Why not head over and congratulate our worthy Awardee.*


----------

